# cincinnati anglers club is open to new members



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

the Cincinnati anglers club was started in the mid 70's by a group of fishermen that wanted a little more than just a day of fishing. many of the starting members knew each other and had a little competitive spirit. they formed a club and worked out a point system for different species and set a tournament schedule. they also stressed the sharing of knowledge of fishing and involving the family. some targeted a particular species and some caught whatever was biting. they all used whatever method (live bait, trolling, jigging, casting, and ect.)that put fish in the basket. we still use the same format today.
We fish between 12-16 tournaments each year (including a few two day) all on larger lakes and ohio river within 90 mile radius of Cincinnati. the tournament schedule is set up in feburary and only changes in the event of dangerous or unfishable situations. tournaments are only open to members (or family members) in good standing. entry fees for 1 day tourneys are $10.00 and $20.00 for two day. pay-outs are for 1st 2nd 3rd places with a percentage going into top ten fisherman of the year prizes. annual membership is $50.00. we also have side jackpots for big fish of the day and big bass.
if the cinti anglers club sounds like a fit for you and you would like more info check out the web site cincinnatianglersclub.com or please feel free to contact me.


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

the 2017 tournament schedule has been set and it is as follows: Brookville 4/30, caesars 5/13, cj brown 6/3&4, tanners crk ind.(whole markland pool) 6/18, patriot ind.(markland pool) 7/9, rocky fork 7/ 22&23, Brookville 8/6, tanners(markland pool) 8/19, alum creek 9/9&10, caesars9/23, patriot(mrklnd pool) 10/1, Brookville 10/8, and tanners crk(mklnd pool) 10/ 21. tournaments are only open to club members and their families. complete tournament rules and launch sites, as well as other club info can be found on our club website (cincinnatianglersclub.com). our first meeting of 2017 is monday march 6th, 6:00 pm at mccoys pub on springdale rd at tompson rd. in Colerain township. anyone is welcome and can join the club at the meeting or sign-up at tournament site the day of the event.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Cinti Bass Anglers I am checking to see if you would be interested in being a part of the 3rd Annual Bass Tournament for the Chapter 2 Disabled American Veteran to be Held 10 June 2017 at Mosquito Lake entry fees are $210.00 and if we muster 60 boats we are guaranteeing a payback of 10 places with $5000.00 to 1st if interested leave me a message and I will get you a application good luck and many happy fishing days to you.


----------

